# old Tivos to sell



## mkoenig85

I have a couple of old Tivo Series 1's that I would love to get rid of. They worked the last time I plugged them in, but they may have modem issues. If anyone is interested or has other questions, let me know. I will hook them up & try to answer questions.

I think one of them has a lifetime subscription (evaluation subscription). 

I often come to the Denver CO area, so would be willing to meet to deliver.

Thanks!


----------



## replaytv

I live in the Denver area.


----------



## mkoenig85

replaytv - Weekdays are busy, but I will try to get them unpacked & plugged in this week. I will repost here what I find out. 

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## JolinG

Well, I think it is sold now. Am I right.


----------



## replaytv

Except if you giving them away. I have about 25 Tivos in the basement and need to clean them out, and really would only take more for parts or to use for security recorders. 
I trust that you have checked to see if they are eligible for free transfer of the lifetime to a current Tivo? If you had one like that I would pay for it.


----------



## mkoenig85

Hey replaytv and others,
I finally got time to hook up my old Series 1 tivos. Sorry it took so long; summer is busy.

They are as follows:

Philips
Account status= 11: Evaluation
14 hour capacity
1 remote and all cords in original packing.

Philips
Account status=5roduct Lifetime Service
80 hour capacity.
2 remotes, but nothing else - no cords. 

I couldn't get the modem to work on either one.

Let me know if any of you are interested.


----------



## mkoenig85

After reading a few posts on transferring lifetime service, it sounds like I need to actually call Tivo, give them the TSN & see what the status of service on that TSN is. Is that correct?

I will do that & report back.......


----------



## iceturkee

mkoenig85 said:


> Hey replaytv and others,
> I finally got time to hook up my old Series 1 tivos. Sorry it took so long; summer is busy.
> 
> They are as follows:
> 
> Philips
> Account status= 11: Evaluation
> 14 hour capacity
> 1 remote and all cords in original packing.
> 
> Philips
> Account status=5roduct Lifetime Service
> 80 hour capacity.
> 2 remotes, but nothing else - no cords.
> 
> I couldn't get the modem to work on either one.
> 
> Let me know if any of you are interested.


i might be interested in the 89 hour unit. does it have a usb hook up on the back? if so, could use wireless.


----------



## unitron

mkoenig85 said:


> After reading a few posts on transferring lifetime service, it sounds like I need to actually call Tivo, give them the TSN & see what the status of service on that TSN is. Is that correct?
> 
> I will do that & report back.......


What you need to do is find out _*when*_ Product Lifetime Service was purchased for that status 5 machine. If it was long enough ago, it can be transferred *once* to another TiVo.

As for the status 11 machine, I'm not really sure what the legalities of "evaluation status" are, but you should check when it was manufactured. If it was long enough ago, it can be used as a manual recorder without a subscription.


----------



## unitron

iceturkee said:


> i might be interested in the 89 hour unit. does it have a usb hook up on the back? if so, could use wireless.


If it's a Series 1 Philips, as he indicated, it has no USB port. It can be networked with a TurboNet card or a CacheCard installed internally, which will provide an Ethernet jack, and I suppose you might be able to attach a wired to wireless Ethernet adapter to that. However, if will only be able to use the network connection to get program guide data over the internet instead of the phone, unless you also add some extra software to the hard drive. You will not be able to use TiVo's software to copy shows to other TiVos or to a computer the way you can with Series 2 and up.


----------



## Pat514

I have a Philips Series 1 that is old and giving me problems lately so I would be interested in purchases one of your units to replace it. Maybe even a series 2 and transer my old lifetime to the new unit. What to you still have to offer?

Thanks!
Pat514


----------



## unitron

Pat514 said:


> I have a Philips Series 1 that is old and giving me problems lately so I would be interested in purchases one of your units to replace it. Maybe even a series 2 and transer my old lifetime to the new unit. What to you still have to offer?
> 
> Thanks!
> Pat514


Whether you can transfer lifetime depends on how long ago lifetime was purchased for your Series 1, and since it's a one-time-only transfer, you need to give a lot of thought to which Series and model you'd be best off transferring it to.

You should at least go with a dual tuner model.

And you need to take into account how you get TV channels, and if it's from a cable company, are they getting ready to change anything (like do away with analog, for instance).


----------



## replaytv

mkoenig85 said:


> After reading a few posts on transferring lifetime service, it sounds like I need to actually call Tivo, give them the TSN & see what the status of service on that TSN is. Is that correct?
> 
> I will do that & report back.......


any word on if they are old enough to transfer the lifetime service?


----------



## mkoenig85

I just got off the phone with Tivo. Here's what I "think" I found out:

The 80 hour Series 1 with the lifetime service should be able to be transferred.

The 14 hour Series 1 is an evaluation model and can be set up for monthly service.

I will also add that the guy I talked to did not, um, instill confidence. The service #'s were so old that they locked up his computer. They tried the superviser's system & it locked up his system as well. He didn't seem too sure of the answers he was giving me. These Tivos are pretty old; I have a relative who worked for Tivo early on so that's how I ended up with them.

Anyway, I am really just looking to get rid of these because I move a LOT and I need to downsize. I'm only looking to recoup shipping & a few bucks for handling. They work except for the modems.

If anyone is still interested, you can email direct to mkoenig85 at yahoo dot com. I respond more quickly to email than the forum.

Thanks & have a good weekend!


----------



## replaytv

zebra


----------

